# Apple is NOT more expensive!



## sarei (Dec 13, 2006)

I have been hearing a lot of people using the excuse lately that Apple is more expensive than a Windows PC. This is just NOT the case. If you are one of the people that feels this way, please, hear me out.

I am a web and graphic designer, and when I first contemplated starting my business, I knew a huge decision I was going to have to make would be what Operating System to go with. I had owned Windows computers ever since PC's had hard drives in them, but I had used (and loved) Macs in school. I wanted a computer that I wouldn't have to upgrade for a while and that would have no problems running any program I may encounter in the process of keeping my business afloat. I admittedly had been using not-so-kosher programs to get me through school, so I planned to purchase any programs I needed after I decided what OS to go with - which meant that would not be a factor in my decision.

I priced out many different systems. Mostly high-end. I couldn't just walk into a store and purchase a computer - I had done that so many times before, and that normally ended up with me having to replace it not so long down the road, or just being left with an insufficient machine. I priced out Dells, Sony's, thought of building my own.

My final decision to go with Mac was not only because of my long desire to switch, but also because of dependability. The Mac was the more trustworthy choice. When compared to companies that made similar machines, the price was not even an issue.

It is still the case. Go to http://www.sonystyle.com and price out comparable Sony computers to Mac. You will find that a similar Sony machine to the iMac is more expensive with less power. Price anything on their site and you will find it to be similar, if not more expensive pricing than Mac. Dell is the same case. When I priced out Dells that were comparable to my PowerMac at the time, the Dells were a good $500-1000 more. That is a HUGE price difference.

Let's also keep in mind the fact that the Apple _iMac_ comes with one of the BEST monitors that you can own . Subtract the price of the monitor and you are at about the same price as a Windows PC, and you are left with a much more reliable machine. The Mac Mini is priced at a much more affordable price, but since it utilizes laptop hardware, it seems you do get less power for your money.

But on a Windows PC you HAVE to have at least 1gb of memory now anyway, to run Vista. So if you get one of the cheaper computers, it may not even run correctly. On a Mac you _can_ get away with a less powerful machine.

I'm also a little frustrated with people who compare Macs to low-end Windows PCs... Like HP, Compaq, emachine, etc. These computers are not built to last at all. Their pieces come from many different places. The technology is cheap. You may as well compare them to an 8 year old mac off of Ebay... Which would still probably be a better machine.

And let's not forget that when you buy a Mac, you purchase peace of mind. Less viruses, better productivity, less headaches...

Another thing I have heard people saying is that you can't find software or peripherals. Well, this isn't the case either. And more and more stores are selling not only accessories for mac, but the computers themselves. Circuit City has a section dedicated to Mac on their web site, along with pages that state reasons to switch, etc. Best Buy is also selling Mac computers. I also have not really come across any kind of software that I needed and just couldn't find on a Mac. Not to mention all of the Open Source and cheap Apps available that are VERY nice (I have been very app-happy lately).

There is still the issue of a lot of games not being available, although that may change soon, being that they are reviewing the Mac OS as an option for a gaming platform. And with the Intel Macs it doesn't really matter anyway, because all you need to do is load Windows on Bootcamp (oh, and that makes 2 computers for the price of one) and you can play any Windows PC game you want.

Anyway, it really all just comes down to opinion. If you try a Mac - really give it a chance - and don't like it, then fine! That's great! I really don't care. But don't say you hate Mac if you've never used one. And don't make up lame excuses to not try it. I don't think I'm better than anyone because I use a Mac. I just use it because that's what I prefer, and I think that _some_ people would benefit from a Mac. I used Windows machines for years. I still troubleshoot my friends and familys Windows PC's, and every time I do I remember why I don't use Windows anymore. I still have a Sony Vaio in my house that my husband uses to surf the web. All I know is that I know so many people who have switched and never looked back. I don't know anyone who ever thought that they didn't get more than what they paid. I know someone who recommends Macs purely because he is always called for tech support and he doesn't want to be bothered anymore. On the other hand, I know someone who does tech support and loves Windows because it keeps him in business. 

Anyway, sorry for the rant.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

You mean you don't think its a fair comparison between a Mac monitor and brand JoMo? lol. I know what you mean.

Although we all like cheaper/fair prices, I believe the current price driven factors of computers/parts doesn't do end users any good.
Product quality, support, product lifetime have all dropped as a result. 

Lets face it, a lot of us make a decent living because of this, so in that sense I guess its good. ;-)


----------



## sarei (Dec 13, 2006)

Well, I am not saying that purchasing a cheaper computer is a bad thing. And I definitely don't think it's the wrong choice for some people. My mom just bought an Acer Laptop that cost her a mere 700$, and it is fine for what she is going to use it for: Surfing the Internet and light Word Processing. She can even use it for some other things, and it will probably (hopefully) last her a few years, since she isn't doing much with it. I'm just saying not to compare that Acer Laptop to a Macbook Pro. 

I think I should probably start charging friends and relatives for my tech support. Then when they complain I can just tell them to get a Mac and save themselves money. I can't believe the amount of money people spend on getting hourly tech support for PCs.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

I don't understand why you get thousands of versions of this same thread, why I like Mac more then PC or why I like PC more then Mac. Heck, just use what works for you. The rest is really meaningless and so banal.


----------



## sarei (Dec 13, 2006)

Isn't that what I said in my post? It all comes down to personal preference.

I think the problem is really that most people who use a mac begin to feels so passionately about their computer that any time they even start to talk about it, it starts to sound like they are preaching to someone to go get one. My only intent in this post was to defend Mac's price point and look what it turned into. I can't help it that I REALLY love my computer. I bought a beautiful Vaio a year or two before my PowerMac, and although it was a great machine and I spent a lot of money on it, I could never say that it was ever more than a computer to me. Whereas my Macs have been a crutch, an additional limb.

Well there I go again... See? *sigh* Mac what have you done to me?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

linskyjack said:


> I don't understand why you get thousands of versions of this same thread, why I like Mac more then PC or why I like PC more then Mac.


Because people don't read every thread title and if it isn't on the first or second page, new ones get started.

This happens on every forum I'm on whether computer related or not. No matter how much "we" say use search first, history shows it just isn't gonna happen. 

Don't forget, its always good to know the same old rhetoric and plain wrong facts easiest with the general community and end users of both OSes.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Speaking of titles:


sarei said:


> Isn't that what I said in my post? It all comes down to personal preference.


Look at yours......   

I agree with linskyjack, just use whatever floats your boat, but if you haven't given a Mac a try, you definitely should.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

sarei said:


> Isn't that what I said in my post? It all comes down to personal preference.
> 
> I think the problem is really that most people who use a mac begin to feels so passionately about their computer that any time they even start to talk about it, it starts to sound like they are preaching to someone to go get one. My only intent in this post was to defend Mac's price point and look what it turned into. I can't help it that I REALLY love my computer. I bought a beautiful Vaio a year or two before my PowerMac, and although it was a great machine and I spent a lot of money on it, I could never say that it was ever more than a computer to me. Whereas my Macs have been a crutch, an additional limb.
> 
> Well there I go again... See? *sigh* Mac what have you done to me?


I love my wife and kids, my computer is a tool that helps me get work done.


----------



## KeeBaud (Apr 23, 2007)

There are a few issues that turn off the average person from buying a Mac.

1) There is no cheap option.

You can't buy a cheap Mac. I know that you get what you pay for and that Macs are good value for money, but your average user doesn't need something that good. They just want a computer, and their local supermarket or computer store sells them really cheap!

2) It doesn't run Windows.

Okay. I know it DOES run Windows through Bootcamp but it sure doesn't get shipped with it. Your average user won't have a clue that a Mac can run Windows, let alone how to get it to do it. And your average user uses a Windows PC at work. They know Windows. They may only know how to use MS Word, Solitaire, and Internet Explorer but that's what they know and that's what they're comfortable with.

Heck, I work in local government and I know that if we started rolling out Windows Vista then at least 30% of our staff would throw a hissy fit. I have had people asking me to roll their machine back to Office 97 because they didn't like Office XP!


Apple have a hard road ahead of them, expecially in the UK. Which is a shame because OSX is a beautiful operating system and Apple are building well thought out and exquisitely designed kit these days.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

KeeBaud said:


> There are a few issues that turn off the average person from buying a Mac.
> 
> 1) There is no cheap option.
> 
> You can't buy a cheap Mac. I know that you get what you pay for and that Macs are good value for money, but your average user doesn't need something that good. They just want a computer, and their local supermarket or computer store sells them really cheap!


Macs, at most, are $200 more than PCs, and there's a reason for it. You said "They just want a computer" and that's what's so good about Macs. They are simple and easy to use but yet powerful and proffesional.


KeeBaud said:


> 2) It doesn't run Windows.
> 
> Okay. I know it DOES run Windows through Bootcamp but it sure doesn't get shipped with it. Your average user won't have a clue that a Mac can run Windows, let alone how to get it to do it. And your average user uses a Windows PC at work. They know Windows. They may only know how to use MS Word, Solitaire, and Internet Explorer but that's what they know and that's what they're comfortable with.


"let alone how to get it to do it" actually, once you know about it, it's pretty easy to do, since Apple things are easy.


----------



## IBM (Nov 13, 2000)

I'm Not a mac hater.

I've used macs before... I like em, and recently when shopping for laptops
I've found that Macs are indeed more expensive than comparable PCs.. or even better Pcs.

I've found Mac Laptops with 13" screens that cost $100 dollars more than a 17" PC laptop.
Components in the mac were also inferior to the pc laptop. Inferior not in quality of parts, but in quantity. HDD size, video card size, N # of usb ports etc... 

Apple is a brand name, and that is what you pay for it seems to me. I am no expert in electronics so I won't even begin to pretend that I know about quality of parts used.. capacitors etc...

Just my thoughts based on real life expereince within the last 4 months.

I've got no real problems with windows PCs. Then again I'm not an average user. so I don't run into the same problems as the average user does. I do however notice that for the average user who doesn't/can't deal with computer down time.. I would recommend a Mac. Just because they are .. how should I put this... not lacking in functionality... but .. hmm... simple. For instance, you can get the same level of control from a mac as you can from a pc... in regards to the operating system. But if you want full totalitarian control.. you have to go with a PC. I like control in this regard. I like the option to upgrade components... to be able to take my pc apart.. clean it.. mess with it.. learn...

One thing negative I have seen about the macs though is that people do become complacent... and unwilling to go deeper. As I said, the mac seems simple. People I've run across don't know how to use it. If anything techinical pops up... it's the windows PC nerd to the rescue.... Of course.. I've only known a handful of people using macs. So I don't presume to say all mac users are this way.

I'm not for or against Macs... but I do find that Mac laptops are more expensive then even higher performance pc laptops. Desktops however are well priced.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I see there is another MAC vs PC thread.

PC user here. A Windows machine is what I bought as a first computer, learned on and invested software in.
It does what I need to do.
I am happy.............

I don't care what someone else owns 

But when it comes to price, the PC has the advantage because of greater manufacturing production.
It's economics.
And there are some really bad cheap PCs out there.
But some nice ones, too.
I bought a nice one.
If I was buying my first computer today, I might look at a MAC.
Not from the standpoint of hardware, more from the online security that it's OS provides.
I learned to secure a Windows machine, so now it's more an issue of price for me.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)




----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

And the prize goes to the artistry of..................

BTW, anyone seen Ted lately, this thread's for him


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

VegasACF said:


>


oh god..........


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Stoner said:


> But when it comes to price, the PC has the advantage because of greater manufacturing production.
> It's economics.
> And there are some really bad cheap PCs out there.


I doubt this is a real issue as for the most part Apple isn't using custom made parts. The chips, chipset are from the same big manufacturer.

And no honest Mac user would argue that you can't find a cheaper "PC".

I believe what irritates many Mac users is when people tend to make it sound like the 80s when Macs were several thousands more, that that situation still exists and somehow a $200-$300 difference is terrible and overpriced. Funny how consumers don't look at home theatre equipment the same way and in that case $200 means the product is better quality. Plus people tend not to compare fairly. (Example Firewire iSight camera != web cam)

People say use whatever you want, but that's a cheap throw away comment.
The fact is that people are protective over their decision to use a Mac and any attack whether about price, quality, or usefulness is an attack on their decision.
Its still a Windows world and the amount of lies, and mis-information about Macs is incredible, and the price argument is just one of many that sets that protective mechanism off.

(Linux users have the same affliction.  )


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Headrush said:


> I doubt this is a real issue as for the most part Apple isn't using custom made parts. The chips, chipset are from the same big manufacturer.
> ............................


Volume sales result in cheaper unit prices.
It's an issue.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Stoner said:


> Volume sales result in cheaper unit prices.
> It's an issue.


Yes, in theory that is true, but this isn't a linear relation to sales and at some volume, price remains constant.

That was never my point anyways. Any volume discount per machine isn't remarkable to the overall total cost and not the great divide many people try to imply.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Headrush said:


> Yes, in theory that is true, but this isn't a linear relation to sales and at some volume, price remains constant.
> 
> That was never my point anyways. Any volume discount per machine isn't remarkable to the overall total cost and not the great divide many people try to imply.


Sure it was your point....you spelled it out explicitly.
You challenged my quote.



> but this isn't a linear relation to sales and at some volume, price remains constant.


Never posted it was.
But it still holds, volume brings discount. 
Apple just doesn't sell at the levels of the big PC manufacturers and it wouldn't be expected that Apple could resell at the same levels, equipment common to a PC.
It's market economics.

Of course there are limits as to how low a price can go, low enough to not make a profit is obviously too low unless a manufacturer is trying to capture market share as part of a business strategy.
Quality usually suffers, though.
Dell seems to be experiencing that.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

So you think Macs are more expensive because of the difference in price Apple pays for parts?

If yes, then why can the smallest PC makers also have that cheap price?
If no, then we agree this isn't the majority factor in any price difference.

My challenge to your quote was we simply do not know the level at which discounts are given. If Intel discounts for 1 million units purchased, Apple gets that as well as Dell, Acer, etc. If Dell buys 4 million, does it mean they get more discounts? We don't know. That was my point about being non-linear.

It's all cool either way, I'm paying the extra come July.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Headrush said:


> So you think Macs are more expensive because of the difference in price Apple pays for parts?
> 
> If yes, then why can the smallest PC makers also have that cheap price?
> If no, then we agree this isn't the majority factor in any price difference.
> ...


It's all cool here, too.
You don't know what you're talking about and I'm not concerned


----------

